# Do i really need a lararoscopy?? why not Clomid??



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

I am 28 years old. I was diagnosed with PCOS 10 years ago but the only symptoms I have is no periods and the cysts. I came off the pill last April and we started TTC at the same time. 9 months later and no period at all and no pregnancy.

As I have PCOS I went to docs for referral after 6 months. I saw gyno consultant yesterday and they told me that before I could have clomid I would have to have a laparoscopy. They said the reason was because in the past I have had chlamydia and a colposcopy but I caught STI early (BF cheating on me) and I have read that it is very unlikely that colposcopy would leave scaring. I really don't think such drastic steps are needed so soon and the most logocal thing would be to try clomid first....

I asked the consultant to go and speak to gyno for a second time as I was really not happy with Laparoscopy at this stage, the consultant came back and said the gyno wanted it this way around. I was annoyed Gyno did not come to see me hereself as I was clearly unhappy with prognosis.

Also to top it off I was told I have a underactive thyroid so they sent me for more bloods to check this. It is in my family so highly likely it is the case. What does this mean for me and my chances? both PCOS and underactive thyroid!! with no periods ever!! gutted.....

Has anyone else had this problem?? or like me no period AT ALL EVER !! I have only ever had pill induced ones. I am a healthy BMI so no issues there. HELP!! can I get a second opinion and how?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jennyren  

Sorry to hear ur not happy with the decision of ur cons with re: to the laparoscopy  I know a few of the old clomid girls had to have a lap before being prescribed clomid but i also know that u can have clomid before a lap is done. 

I have a under active thyroid and take thyroxine every day & have been told i have PCO, i did have cycles but they didn't become regular till i started on clomid. In my case my consultant prescribed me 6 months worth of clomid then i had a follow up appointment 2 month after finishing my 6th cycle and thats when i was given the option of more clomid or a laparoscopy, i decided on the lap coz if the tubes r blocked the egg wont get thru. Luckily for me i concieved my DS before my appointment came round in the Jan.

My point is, its up the the individual consultant/ clinic as to which way round they do things. 
I know ur eager to start on the clomid so u feel like ur actually ''doing something'' but it might be worth just having the laparoscopy done to rule out any blocked/ damaged tubes etc. If they do find u have a blocked tube, they'll be able to do something there n then.

Sorry that's probably not what u wanted to hear.

Best of luck n please let me know how u get on, whatever ur decision maybe
Nikki x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Its so frustating when all you want to do is move forward with a plan of action, but I really do think you should have the lap first   Most ladies will either have HSG or lap (or both) A lap will obviously check more than just your tubes. they will also check for endo and fibroids and other obstructions.

I only had a HSG before having clomid and met. Of course different consultants all have their own way of doing things. There have been ladies on here who have had months of clomid, then have a lap only to find that clomid wouldnt of worked.

Nikki xx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

i also have pcos n periods were none exsitant so came off pill, I didnt ave a period 4 about 18mnths n then suddenly they appeared n ive had 3 in the space of 8mnths. As ive had nothin else they just did internal then gave me clomid as was a waste of time at that point doin any lap n dyes or anything. But he did say if clomid didnt work or that then i would need lap n dye. Ive got a history of thyroid problems 2 but thats seemed 2 have sorted itself out. But i think as u do ave a some history with an std etc that they r covering all bases just incase clomid wouldnt do anything 4 u, that way they wouldnt b wastin ur time or theirs. I can understand how much of a pain it is x


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your advice. I feel so much better about having the lap first and it does seem to make sense.

thank you all again x


----------



## bettyc (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, I was EXACTLY the same, a year of no periods and they have sice found out i have PCOS, anyway the doc wanted to do a lararoscopy, however the same as you i didn't want to do this as had no reason in my case to have scars! I spoke to the dooctors and told them i didn't want it and wanted to start Clomid asap. Anyway apparently it's your human right to turn down any treatment.... they said they'll do Clomid for 6 months but if i need IVF they'll have to do one before then.... far enough i reckon!?

Anyway on Clomid now in month one and it's all a bit weird but glad something is finally being done!
Good luck


----------



## Florence38 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi - I just wanted to add that I have an underactive thyroid too, I take thyroxine daily.  Once they have got your thyroxine dose sorted, then it shouldn't affect your fertility.  I was in a similar position to you last year when my cons put me on the list for a lap at my first appointment!  I was very apprehensive about it and felt at the time that as I hadn't had any other investigations, scans etc. that it was too soon for me to have this procedure.  Anyway, I had the lap last March and was really glad I did as I had a bit of endo, which was removed and everything else was clear so it really put my mind at rest.  I was out of hospital the same day with the lap.

Good luck!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry ex-clomider lurking here

I can see it from both sides. 

If the cysts are so bad you aren't ovulating at all (pre clomid my O was coming about once every 3 months) in a year, then clomid may not work, because the ovaries so built up with cysts

However, mine were quite poly cystic and clomid did work (in the sense of inducing ovulation) for me. I just has a HSG before treatment, and I would reccomend you have that before starting, just to check your tubes

They asked me whether I wanted a lap or HSG , I went for HSG as I have a phobia of GA


----------

